# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  Microsoft Excel

## TomHowe

Hello! Help me please to stop exel error
This is the full error description:
_"Excel cannot complete this task with available resources. Choose less data or close other applications."_
Please suggest solution

----------


## RobinThevenet

This error can occur if you have a very large spreadsheet (for example, over 10,000 rows). The following steps may resolve the issue:
1.	Close all applications, including Excel, and re-open the spreadsheet. Also ensure that all other Excel spreadsheets which are not needed are closed.
2.	Remove any (unneccessary) formatting in your Excel sheets:
o	Selectall (Ctrl + A)
o	In the right-hand side of the "Home" ribbon, select "Clear" and then "Clear Formats".
3.	Set automatic calculations to manual. By default, Excel (re-)calculates any formulas whenever a change is made. To improve Excel performance, you can set this to manual as follows: (i) Click on the Excel ribbon or on 'File' in the top-left corner (depending on your version of Excel), (ii) Select "Options", (iii) go to the "Formulas" ribbon, (iv) select "Manual" (under Calculation options), (v) select OK. To carry out any calcutions manually, go to the "Formulas" ribbon, and select "Calculate Now" (on the right-hand side of the toolbar).
4.	Restart your computer if the above steps still did not resolve your issue.
5.	Close any non-crucial background applications after restarting, such as Google Desktop Search, as follows:
o	Press Ctrl + Shift + Esc to bring up the Task Manager (or Ctrl + Alt + Del and select the Task Manager)
o	Clickonthe "Processes" tab
o	Select the service or program you want to shutdown, but please note: do not shutdown any task where the username is "System" or if you are not sure what the application is. Shutting down any essential system processes can cause your computer to freeze.
o	Click on End Task at the bottom of the Task Manager to end the application.
6.	Permanenty disable background/startup applications:
o	PressWindowsKey + R.
o	Type msconfig, and click 'OK'.
o	In the "General" tab choose "Selective Startup".
o	In the "Startup" tab, disable (uncheck) any items which are not required.
o	In the "Services" tab, select "Hide All Microsoft Services", then disable (uncheck) any items which are not required.
o	Select 'OK' and restart your computer.
7.	Split your data into multiple spreadsheets.
 Hardwareandsoftwareupgrades:
1.	Increase your computers RAM, e.g. to 4 or 8 GB.
2.	Upgrade to 64-bit Excel, which can take advantage of more than 2 GB RAM and enables much larger workbooks. 
If you are still experiencing the issue after applying this fix you can try  Excel Repair Toolbox 
https://www.repairtoolbox.com/excelrepair.html

----------


## essay

I am getting the error, Microsoft Passport Container service terminated with the following error: General access denied. This happens when I try to purchase anything through the windows store. I can't and it just spins and hangs. Does anyone know a fix? It would seem to be user account related, but I have tried everything I know. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am about to my wits end and thinking of doing reset, I just do not want to have reinstall all my applications. Thanks!

----------

